# Aide émulateur jeu fonctionnant sous classic



## kilakos (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir tout le monde.

J'ai un mac book pro en 10.6.5 ET ... des vieux jeux fonctionnant sur l'univers Classic. Bon j'ai fait des recherches sur le forum, qui m'ont amené sur cette discussion : http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/applications-et-jeux-os9-459402.html qui est très intéressant car elle m'a fait découvrir le site : le grenier. Donc maintenant j'ai pleiiiiiins de jeux à faire revivre !! J'ai déjà silver et full throttle en CD. Mais je ne peux plus les faire tourner sur mon mac book pro. Et je viens demander de l'aide pour savoir s'il existait des émulateurs qui me feraient fonctionner classic sous mac ? Apparemment oui : http://macintoshgarden.org/guides lequel des trois choisir ? C'est en anglais, je suis un peu perdu. 

Bref quelqu'un peut me guider un petit peu ?

Merci, kilakos


----------



## Invité (26 Novembre 2010)

Perso, je ne connais que SheepShaver.
Ca marche plutôt bien en général, mais il ne faut pas demander la lune non plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2010)

Sheepshaver est bien pour des systèmes 8 ou 9, mais pour de vraiment vieux systemes, mieux vaut vMac ou Mini vMac !


----------



## kilakos (27 Novembre 2010)

Dans les près-requis, ils demandent : 

- un CD bootable de Mac OS 8.1, 8.5, 8.6, 9.0 ou 9.0.4 (les versions ultérieures de Mac OS 9 ne sont pas supportées). Si vous désirez utiliser des versions antérieures de Mac OS (Système 7.5.3 à Mac OS 8.0), vous devez vous procurer un fichier ROM "OldWorld" (voir l'explication plus loin)
- un fichier ROM "NewWorld", il s'agit du fichier Mac OS ROM présent dans le Dossier Système de votre CD de boot.

Or, je n'ai aucun de ces deux éléments. Suis-je ... foutu ? 

Merci, kilakos


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2010)

kilakos a dit:


> Dans les près-requis, ils demandent :
> 
> - un CD bootable de Mac OS 8.1, 8.5, 8.6, 9.0 ou 9.0.4 (les versions ultérieures de Mac OS 9 ne sont pas supportées). Si vous désirez utiliser des versions antérieures de Mac OS (Système 7.5.3 à Mac OS 8.0), vous devez vous procurer un fichier ROM "OldWorld" (voir l'explication plus loin)
> - un fichier ROM "NewWorld", il s'agit du fichier Mac OS ROM présent dans le Dossier Système de votre CD de boot.
> ...



Ben &#8230; On peut dire ça comme ça ! cela dit, le système 7.5.3 (ainsi que sa mise à jour 7.5.5 qui corrige beaucoup de bugs) sont librement téléchargeables sur le site d'Apple, et des images de roms "old world", on peut en trouver sur internet.


----------



## Invité (27 Novembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas pour vous vous, mais moi j'ai galéré un peu pour la Rom avec Mac Os9.0 ou 9.0.4 et SheepShaver.
Pourtant, j'ai de nombreux systèmes installés.
Finalement, j'en ai trouvé une qui fonctionne bien, pas moyen de me souvenir où en revanche. Cd universel, Cd d'iMac, Internet ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pour vous vous, mais moi j'ai galéré un peu pour la Rom avec Mac Os9.0 ou 9.0.4 et SheepShaver.
> Pourtant, j'ai de nombreux systèmes installés.
> Finalement, j'en ai trouvé une qui fonctionne bien, pas moyen de me souvenir où en revanche. Cd universel, Cd d'iMac, Internet ?



Je n'ai pas réussi avec les Mac OS Rom de 9.0 et de 9.1; mais ça a marché du premier coup avec celui de 8.6.


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas réussi avec les Mac OS Rom de 9.0 et de 9.1; mais ça a marché du premier coup avec celui de 8.6.



Que je ne possède plus.
Oui, c'est ça, j'ai trouvé la rom sur le Net !
C'est un peu paradoxal quand même. Il me manque le système 8 et 8.5 (que j'ai donné à une association) et c'est celle-là (de Rom) qui fonctionne ! :mouais:


----------



## kilakos (30 Novembre 2010)

Ah ? Je peux trouver ces deux éléments qui me manquent sur le net ? Ou puis-je les télécharger ?


----------



## edd72 (30 Novembre 2010)

Pour moi ça roule par contre, je ne sais pas quoi lancer...
Quelqu'un peut me conseiller genre un jeu incontournable à lancer sous OS 9?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> Pour moi ça roule par contre, je ne sais pas quoi lancer...
> Quelqu'un peut me conseiller genre un jeu incontournable à lancer sous OS 9?



Ben, il y en avait pas mal, mais un jeu de quel genre ?

Si j'excepte les FPS, tous disponibles sous OS X, depuis Wolfeinstein premier du nom jusqu'à Quake III, en passant par Doom, Duke Nukem 3D, Unreal, jusqu'à la version "99" de tournament (après ils étaient seulement sous X) toute la série des Couac Quake, aux peut-être, seules exceptions de Shadow Warrior, et encore, juste parce que je ne l'ai pas trouvé, parce qu'il parait qu'il existe, et Deus Ex, j'en vois deux ou trois, comme Water Race (course de bateaux de "French' touch), Star Wars Pods Racers (les courses de modules de l'épisode 1), Virtual Pool (la meilleure simulation de billard américain sur Mac (la version 2, améliorée n'est sortie que sur PC), Heroes of Might and Magic 3 (le 2 plante sous 9.1 et suivants, mais tourne sous 8.6 et 9.0.x), et j'en passe. Il y avait les deux premiers "Myth", mais on peut aussi y jouer sous X, donc &#8230; Après, il y avait des classiques comme Age of Empire 1, Starcraft 1, Warcraft 1 et 2, mais en cherchant bien, je pense qu'on peut aussi trouver des moteurs pour faire tourner la plupart sous X.

Une partie des classiques de l'époque "Mac OS 7.x.x" continue aussi de fonctionner jusqu'à 9.2.2, des "classiques" comme "fury of the furies", "Bonk Head", Dungeon Master 2 (il existe une version "Java" du 1 et de sa suite, "Chaos strike back" sous OS X, avec un éditeur permettant de créer soi même de nouveaux épisodes), Worms (premier du nom), ou même des vieilleries des années 80, comme "Joust", par exemple, auquel j'ai joué des heures entières, naguère, sur &#8230; Atari ST.

Et encore, là, n'ai-je fait là qu'effleurer le sujet !


----------



## edd72 (1 Décembre 2010)

OK, merci, je vais commencer par Water Race pour voir. Je vais remonter ensuite (peut-être pas jusqu'à Joust )


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> OK, merci, je vais commencer par Water Race pour voir. Je vais remonter ensuite (peut-être pas jusqu'à Joust )



Ah, j'oubliais, il y avait aussi Virtual Game Station, l'émulateur Playstation 1 de Connectix, qui permettait de faire tourner la quasi totalité des jeux pour play 1 !


----------



## kilakos (1 Décembre 2010)

qui pourrait me dire où télécharger les deux éléments qui me manquent svp ? A savoir systeme classique + fichier ROM "new world"

Merci, kilakos


----------



## Invité (1 Décembre 2010)

Là, c'est pas Classic, mais Mac Os.8 ou 9. 
Donc on ne peux le télécharger légalement


----------



## kilakos (3 Décembre 2010)

Mais alors, qu'est-ce classic ? Classic = mac OS combien ?

Merci, kilakos


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2010)

Classic (la version fournie avec Mac OS X), ça a d'abord été Mac OS 9.1, de janvier à juillet 2001, puis 9.2 de juillet à août 2001, puis 9.2.1 d'août à décembre 2001, et enfin 9.2.2 à partir de décembre 2001.


----------



## kilakos (4 Décembre 2010)

bah alors pourquoi invité me dit : 





Invité a dit:


> Là, c'est pas Classic, mais Mac Os.8 ou 9.
> Donc on ne peux le télécharger légalement&#8230;



Mac Os 9 = classic non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2010)

kilakos a dit:


> bah alors pourquoi invité me dit :
> 
> Mac Os 9 = classic non ?



Non, Mac OS 9.1 ou 9.2.x = "Classic", ,ni Mac OS 8, ni Mac OS 9* !

(*)Par Mac OS 9, on entend habituellement de Mac OS 9.0 à Mac OS 9.0.6 !


----------



## kilakos (4 Décembre 2010)

Ah okaaaaaaaaaay  Sinon quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à acquérir  Classic ? Invité, peux-tu ? (parlons par message privé )


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2010)

kilakos a dit:


> Sinon quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à acquérir  Classic ?



 Tu comptes l'acheter à crédit ? :affraid:


----------



## kilakos (4 Décembre 2010)

je compte sur un internet pour m'aider à le telecharger illeg enin legalement  Que l'on me contacte par message privé. Pascal, peux-tu m'aider stp?

Merci, kilakos


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2010)

kilakos a dit:


> je compte sur un internet pour m'aider à le telecharger illeg enin legalement  Que l'on me contacte par message privé. Pascal, peux-tu m'aider stp?
> 
> Merci, kilakos



Oui, je peux t'aider &#8230; En t'invitant à relire ce passage des conditions d'utilisation des forums MacGe, conditions que tu as accepté de respecter en t'inscrivant :



> Vous devez vous plier au droit en vigueur et au respect des personnes, *notamment en matière de droit d&#8217;auteur et de droits voisins (piratage)*, de droit au respect de la vie privée, de diffamation, de pédophilie, d&#8217;incitation à la violence ou à la haine raciale, etc. En cas de poursuite, nous pourrons être amenés à révéler votre identité.



Donc, en résumé, pour ce que tu comptes faire, il est hors de question de t'apporter quelque aide que ce soit ici !


----------



## kilakos (4 Décembre 2010)

rhôôôô t'es pas drôle ... mais alors où puis-je me l'acquérir ................ légalement ? Et puis c'est un abandonware ... non ?

Ps : en parlant de droits d'auteur : Et apple, steve jobs làààà, tu crois que c'est un saint ? PFff il les a volés à qui les plans (si je puis m'exprimer ainsi) du premier mac ...


----------



## Invité (5 Décembre 2010)

Woz ? tu veux dire ?

Mais peu importe, j'ai essayé de t'orienter pour que ton post ne soit pas fermé.
N'insiste pas, tu n'auras aucunes nouvelles sinon


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2010)

kilakos a dit:


> rhôôôô t'es pas drôle ...



Non, hein ! Cela dit, soyons clairs : la seule chose qui m'intéresse c'est le respect des conditions d'utilisation des forums, ce que tu fais en dehors ne me concerne pas !



kilakos a dit:


> mais alors où puis-je me l'acquérir ................ légalement ?



eBay, petites annonces diverses et variées, brokers, boutiques style cash converter 



kilakos a dit:


> Et puis c'est un abandonware ... non ?



Non ! Apple ne pratique pas l'abandonware, la preuve en est : toutes les mises à jour gratuites des systèmes payants (MàJ 7.6.1, 8.1, 8.5.1, 8.6, 9.0.6, 9.1, 9.2.1 et 9..2.2) sont toujours en téléchargement sur leur site, et même les systèmees qu'ils distribuent gratuitement (jusqu'au 7.5.5, à partir du 7.6, c'est devenu payant) ne sont pas abandonware !


----------



## kilakos (5 Décembre 2010)

J'ai un petit problème ... J'ai installé mac os 9 et j'arrive à le lancer avec sheepshaver. Mais quand je veux installer un jeu, ils me disent que sheepshaver n'a pas assez de place. Que dois-je faire ?


----------



## Average Joe (24 Décembre 2010)

Je viens de me procurer la "réédition" de Duke 3D par Mac Replay. Immanquablement, il est prévu pour fonctionner sur des vieux Mac à processeur 68040. Que me suggérez-vous sachant que mon Mac est un Intel 2009 avec Snow Leopard ? Rosetta ? SheepShaver ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2010)

Duke Nukem 3D tourne sous OS X, pas besoin d'émuler OS 9, il suffit de télécharger le moteur "X" !

Sinon, il est prévu pour tourner sur tout Mac à processeur 68040 *OU* PPC !



kilakos a dit:


> J'ai un petit problème ... J'ai installé mac os 9 et j'arrive à le lancer avec sheepshaver. Mais quand je veux installer un jeu, ils me disent que sheepshaver n'a pas assez de place. Que dois-je faire ?



Prévoir une image disque plus grande ?


----------



## Average Joe (25 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Duke Nukem 3D tourne sous OS X, pas besoin d'émuler OS 9, il suffit de télécharger le moteur "X" !
> Sinon, il est prévu pour tourner sur tout Mac à processeur 68040 *OU* PPC !


Ah, merci Pascal pour le lien  Maintenant ça le fait.


----------

